# What St-Jean really looks like...



## 28Medic (11 May 2005)

Hi
I did a search on St-Jean to see what the city has to offer and came up with this site that identifies cities by their famous buildings and High-rise Buildings!!
Well apparently St-Jean has only ONE building famous or High, and that would be the Mega!  This link shows what the Mega looks like, outside and inside:
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=212042 (you have to click on the "See More Files" link to see more pics)

Who picked the colour scheme for this place?

For all those pilots on their SLT (including my DH), complaining about not seeing a CF plane yet, why don't you go visit this plane at the Mega...http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=287744  

Cheers,


----------



## MdB (11 May 2005)

Hi,

Not to rant about your post, but there's still much more in St. Jean than the highest buildings reported on some website.

Here's the link to the city's website would will help you discover this city and what it looks really like.

City's portal: http://www.ville.saint-jean-sur-richelieu.qc.ca/cgi-bin/index.cgi#

City's pictures: http://www.ville.saint-jean-sur-richelieu.qc.ca/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=z7_1

Note: the entire site is in French only. But you still can wander through it catching here and there some interesting infos.


----------

